# Buying a boat at Cabeles Opinions



## teacher (Dec 3, 2011)

I am about 8-9 months out on purchasing a new boat, most likely a Ranger. 

1) I know Vics is the name when it comes to Ranger, but they are 2 hrs away, Cabelas is 30 minutes.

Both places are going to be similar in prices, so it comes down to customer service when issues arise and how fast they complete the work.

For those who have purchased from Cabelas, what has your experience been?

BPS recently purchased Ranger, would you be concerned purchasing from Cabelas knowing this?

Thanks for your input.

Bob


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Knox marina talk to Steve the are the best and service is awesome.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

at vic,s you deal with the owners, cabelas you get a sales person ,who you,ll never deal with again, at vics you,ll become a friend, cabelas A number waiting in line for service.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Your long freaking way from Vics. I am not saying buy from Cabela's, there has to be another Ranger dealer closer to you.


----------



## madgabfar (Dec 6, 2010)

Moore boats in Indiana


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Cabelas is a retail store... You get a part time employee. The nearest ranger dealer will honor a warranty. Vic's is worth the drive. Hate to be the devils advocate, but hitch a ride in a warrior 2121 before you pull the trigger!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Second vote for knox marine. Talk to steve they are one of the highest rated dealers in the area of not the highest


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Third vote for Knox Marine.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Ha! Hit the wrong button. Now it wont let me quit unless I type something.


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Fourth vote for Knox marine there great people to deal with ask for Steve. It's worth it even if you have a little drive


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Buy from a smaller dealer if You can. Cabela's service quality and prices have become terrible these last few years. I feel like now that they have squeezed alot of the small shops (boats,guns,tackle....etc) out they are taking us for granted.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

listen to the feed back, go to knox marine. got a buddy who bought from cabellas and has had nothing but trouble with service. sales man forgets you after the sale, not so at knox marine. tagalong


----------



## teacher (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

Bob


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Another vote for Knox Marine! I have bought a couple boats from Steve. When I was "New Ranger shopping" a couple years ago I had my homework done and was pricing the identical boat at SEVERAL Ranger dealers. Got the best bang for the buck at Knox Marine along with the best service department I've ever seen.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I would agree with all the above posts in regards to a new investment. Not only will you get added support after your purchase, you will need it rigged like you want it. Nothing like being able to discuss that with someone face to face that will be doing the work.
And....
If you do choose Knox, their repair dept. is top shelf.
Al


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

knox marine has a in house boat show coming up soon and they have lake erie boats too check out. go to their web site for details.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Use cabelas to look at the boat and "kick the tires" but I wouldn't buy from them.


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Knox marine


----------



## Igotgills2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a very long story about buying a boat from Cabelas...... Here is the condensed version. Saw boat online, talked to Cabelas salesman, asked and received bunches of pics, negotiated price, wired deposit, secured loan, insurance and took 2 days off work to drive to Omaha to pick up. .... cancelled order, almost got escorted out, talked with regional sales manager so I got my money back faster than 90 days, got nowhere on any apology or offer to cover my expense, will never buy a boat from Cabelas. Just because you have photos, doesn't mean the photos show any of the actual damage. Just sayin. Bought my new 620 from Dixie Marine down Southern ohio but have heard great things about Vics.


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

I just purchased a 2015 Alumacraft from the Dundee Cabelas. The sale went pretty well.


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Vics hands down


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried to buy a boat from Vicks last year. It was used, I think around 8k. They said "well let's sit down and sign the paperwork". I told them that I obviously wanted to get it on the water before I signed anything. Long story short, I felt like I got the back seat to all of the other big money buyers. I called at least two times a week to take a ride in it after they told me they could get me out in it in a couple days. Three weeks later they must of had a slow day. They were ready to take me out in it, I got a different boat elsewhere by then. It's probably a great place if you have the right amount of money. If I'm ever going to buy a new boat I think I'll try knox or maybe cabeles. I know where I won't go.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> I tried to buy a boat from Vicks last year. It was used, I think around 8k. They said "well let's sit down and sign the paperwork". I told them that I obviously wanted to get it on the water before I signed anything. Long story short, I felt like I got the back seat to all of the other big money buyers. I called at least two times a week to take a ride in it after they told me they could get me out in it in a couple days. Three weeks later they must of had a slow day. They were ready to take me out in it, I got a different boat elsewhere by then. It's probably a great place if you have the right amount of money. If I'm ever going to buy a new boat I think I'll try knox or maybe cabeles. I know where I won't go.


Got my Lund used through Brad and Tom. It is customary to purchase the boat "pending" a sea trial. I signed and left the deposit prior to a sea trial. Upon returning from the trial I signed the check and had a great experience. Long story short, that's how it works. Best part is that the trim indicator didn't work, and he fixed everything I didn't like and put on a fuel separator filter. Vic's was a great experience and I think you are the first bad review that I've ever read!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

capt j-rod said:


> Vic's was a great experience and I think you are the first bad review that I've ever read!


Have to agree. Been to Vic's once while looking for a boat. They werent falling over themselves for me, but, I wasnt really falling over anything they had. It was not bad experience nor was it a great experience. I will have to say, Knox really went out of their way to sell me a boat... but, they had something I wanted. The boat spoke my name... I knew it was mine when I saw it...


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I'll vote again for Knox marine. I own a 619 and will not take it anywhere but there.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I think that the O.P should let this thread speak for itself a guy in our club bought a new boat a vics and from what i hear has had nothing but trouble with the dealer since he bought it trying to get a few issues with the boat resolved and no real.major issues either. He is now dealing with knox on these issues after just spending 60k + at vics and he cant even get them to answer the phone or return a call


----------

